# Tight Shifter Boot?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

This isn't a huge concern, but I've noticed there's not a lot of slack in the shifter boot on my six-speed. There've been plenty of times when I've been zipping up or down through the gears and the leather around the shifter snapped taut with a SNAP.

This isn't an issue when the shifter's just resting in a gear, but you know how it is when you're doing bang-bang-bang shifts--you tend to push the lever all the way until it stops. When you let it go, it eases back a little, leaving more slack in the shifter boot.

I guess this only bugs me because it's been so flippin' hot here in Arizona this week--114 and 113 the last couple days. In previous cars I've owned, the base of the shifter boot leather was simply wrapped around some kind of plastic ring under the console and glued, and it could come loose in extreme heat. With this leather as taut as it is, I fear it'll pull loose in these soaring temperatures.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, with 36 people having viewed this post and NOBODY (excluding me) having responded, I want some kind of award for "Most Boring Post."


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Checked your post out a couple of days ago. Didn't respond because I was thinking about the problem.

Since the boot on my car is almost too big -- with extra material close to flopping around -- I'd make sure your shift knob is all the way down on the stick -- because the items are attached.

What's key is to make sure the knob is perpendicular to the dash -- because there's a channel in the top of the stick that the knob slides into.

If the knob isn't secure on the stick -- it would stretch the material out.

Arizona. It's 150 out today, but it's dry heat.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

There's been a small handlful of owners reporting the boots ripped or the dealer ripped the boot replacing shifter. Some shifters, not many, have had a rattling problem. 

You might try applying some leather conditioner ( I use Zaino ) to stretch a little bit. Check your sewn seams carefully for tears.

:seeya:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> .This isn't an issue when the shifter's just resting in a gear, but you know how it is when you're doing bang-bang-bang shifts--


Bang-Bang-Bang shifts? What car are you driving/hallucinating about? 

With the Tremec it's more like.........

Pull - Stop - Clunk
Push - Stop - Clunk
Pull - Stop - Clunk

Friggin thing is annoying.

Mine has 5,000 miles on it and it's just now starting to behave "normally".
This thing is able to handle the 400Lb/Ft of the LS2 but smooth and quick are not in the repertoire.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I just noticed that the shifter boot was tight on my car today. it is only tight when I shift into 2nd gear, in all the rest it is fine.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You may also want to remove the center part of the console to visually inspect the assembly. Maybe some of the material got caught under the plastic housing. Something just doesn't sound right about that. If you do a search looking at how people have installed their B&M shifters -- you'll find out how to do it. It's very easy.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Bang-Bang-Bang shifts? What car are you driving/hallucinating about?


Got a shift kit in your car? If not, you should.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Got a shift kit in your car? If not, you should.


Shift kit on a 6M?


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Okay, with 36 people having viewed this post and NOBODY (excluding me) having responded, I want some kind of award for "Most Boring Post."


 :lol: :lol: 

Had to respond just to make you feel better. I was born in Mesa, have been to the races in Phoenix several times. I understand dry heat but frickin hot is frickin hot. I suggest window tint and a double insulated sunscreen for the windshield.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Hey, thanks to everyone for the responses. What a relief! Unless they were pity posts. Hm. Then that would just be pathetic. 

I may take your advice, b-a-better, and see about peeking under the console--though I'd likely wait until the shifter boot actually came loose from its moorings. No sense borrowing trouble just out of curiosity. The boot's not currently keeping me from getting into any gears; it just gets kinda taut in some gears.

As for the "bang-bang" shifting, well, I'm not talking "bang-bang" in a Honda sense. Still, I have to say that I really enjoy this gearshift. It was a little stiff and clunky the first few hundred miles, but it's absolutely fantastic now. I don't know if I'm just lucky or what, but it's one of the slicker manuals I've ever lived with. Of course, I had a C5 before this, and a Z28 before that--all six-speeds. Inaccurate though it may be, my palm tells me I'm shifting faster in the GTO.

Vmax, as an escapee of Mesa, you may feel free to thumb your nose at me. It is preposterously hot here right now. I'll say this much, though: I've found that when you put the GTO's a/c on recirc, it works amazingly well. God bless those Aussies who must've tested the HVAC system in the Outback!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

vmax said:


> Shift kit on a 6M?


He's talking about a short shifter.... I sell the B&M for 199.00 + shipping...


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Hey, thanks to everyone for the responses. What a relief! Unless they were pity posts. Hm. Then that would just be pathetic.
> 
> I may take your advice, b-a-better, and see about peeking under the console--though I'd likely wait until the shifter boot actually came loose from its moorings. No sense borrowing trouble just out of curiosity. The boot's not currently keeping me from getting into any gears; it just gets kinda taut in some gears.
> 
> ...


To be honest I moved from there when I was about a year old so I certainly wouldn't thumb my nose at you! Although I do have a better understanding of "dry heat" after several visits to Phoenix. I still sweated like I do here in humid NC, but it dries quickly. Gotta watch out for dehydration!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> As for the "bang-bang" shifting, well, I'm not talking "bang-bang" in a Honda sense. Still, I have to say that I really enjoy this gearshift.


After 5800 miles, I've finally got this car dialed into where it's a pleasure to drive. I'm 6'3" with very long legs (38" inseam). To me, the clutch engages very high in the pedal range -- so I wasn't able to shift as smoothly as in other cars. Unless I was extremely careful, you could always tell when I was changing gears.

On a drive up to Napa over the weekend, I finally decided to get this situation straightened out once and for all. Shifted the seat back a couple of more inches -- and that, along with slightly adjusting the height of the chair and seat back angle, brought the clutch action to just where I like it. 

Now, between the seat position and the B&M shifter, operating the transmission and driving the car is telepathically smooth. The only drag is now I have to have the steering pulled all the way out and down to be comfortable. Fortunately, I can see the gauges without a problem. Just wish the steering wheel extended an inch or two more out.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Shifted the seat back a couple of more inches -- and that, along with slightly adjusting the height of the chair and seat back angle, brought the clutch action to just where I like it.


Honestly, I think getting "situated" properly is the whole key to smooth shifting. I'm just 6'1", but it did take a little experimenting until I got the seat located so that the sweet spot in the clutch felt like it was in a natural place for me. I don't have a shift kit, but I love the whole process of shifting this car--clutch takeup, gear selection, everything. Very smooth and rewarding.

B-a-better, when you installed your shift kit, I assume you had to remove the center console. If so, can you tell me exactly how the leather shifter boot is anchored? Is it pretty secure? Because if it is, I'm just not going to worry about the tautness. It isn't inhibiting shifting at all--my only worry was that I might one day pull the leather loose.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.bmracing.com/malloy/GTOinstructions.pdf

GM Kid, download this PDF and look at the photo in steps 4 and 20. That will give you a real good look at what's going on. The PDF also explains how to remove the console top if you're interested in taking that project on. 

Seriously, doing it is a piece of cake. Remove a screw, open the console lid and lift up.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, B-a-better. I enlarged that photo in step 4. Looks like the boot is wrapped pretty securely around the retainer. If I'm possessed by insatiable curiosity and have nothing else to do this weekend (like _that's_ gonna happen!), I may take a peek under the console; otherwise, enlightened as I now am about how easy it is to get the console off, I'll just wait and see if the leather actually pulls loose.


----------

